# Someone put me on some Hybrids



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Where dey be?

Thanks


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

I would have to say in the creeks. Thats where I have caught em recently. I skunked today but the sun was bright and I usualy fish in the evening or the morning. I lost a big one yesterday.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Let me know if you find'm.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> Let me know if you find'm.


I gotya dude


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You shouldn't have to look far. From the dam to the Ohio is undeniably one of your best chances for a big one. Let the search begin!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I didnt have much luck from ross south a couple miles last night. But my lack of fishing skills could of had something to do with that. I am going to try closer to the big O next time and see if that increases my chances.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

my friend recently got into one around the new baltimore area.. it quickly decided it did not like being hooked


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

thats about where I was at in the New Baltimore area I might have to give it another shot. There are some good looking stretches of water in there.


----------



## josh13 (Aug 16, 2011)

what is a good lure to catch hybrids down at the dam??


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Swimbaits, bombers, spooks, crystal minnows, flukes, 4.5 white sluggos, XRaps... etc.


White, chartreuse or chrome, the bigger the better.


----------



## josh13 (Aug 16, 2011)

up close to the dam?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

In any fast moving water you can find.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I suspect they're not crowding the dam, since BMayhall is there fishing all the time and is asking where they are. 

Try downstream.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> I suspect they're not crowding the dam, since BMayhall is there fishing all the time and is asking where they are.


They probably are hiding after seeing all of the largemouths he's catching yanked out of the water.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I won't say there aren't any in there because guys have caught them up by the dam before but it doesn't happen very often. Move downstream..they are there.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think the largemouth willingly come in on his hook because they're scared to be in the water with such vicious striped beasts.


_Real_ bass.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> I think the largemouth willingly come in on his hook because they're scared to be in the water with such vicious striped beasts.
> 
> 
> _Real_ bass.


Like, like a Facebook status


----------



## beastman (Aug 16, 2011)

Also interested in hooking into some Hybrid's , are you fishing from kayak's on the creek? What creek are we talking about, I'm new to fishing creeks/rivers....Is this the GMR? What locations should be fished?...thanks


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

McGoo, was I fishin' across the river from you yesterday by chance? I ran into a crowd (one of many) & I thought one of them looked an awful lot like ya....


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

HA Turdivores just made my top 5 of phrases to use to describe people


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

No, I haven't fished ina a couple days. And you will never see me with a crowd. I usualy fish with my boys or by myself. I have a few friends that I fish with from time to time. You start with tards from side to side and then turdivore, which is funny, but then you say you see me in a crowd of these people? I have never said anything disrespectful to anyone on here. I would appreciate the same in return.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

imalt said:


> thats about where I was at in the New Baltimore area I might have to give it another shot. There are some good looking stretches of water in there.


i don't live to far from new baltimore.. i'm just afraid i'll get snagged


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Fellas don't tell him anything. You know it's bad when the bass guys are comin' after the line sides! 




 (jokes)


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

Thank You! It was hard to tell because I was in the middle. No worries. I have ran into some "crowds" that really get under my skin. Not because they are fishing my hole, anyone can fish wherever they like in public waters, because they are so disrespectful to the river and others. I can't stand it when people leave their trash behind and my all time favorite is the group that I will walk a good way down the river just to be by myself and let them have their space and just as soon as I catch a fish they are elbow to elbow with me. I am sure anyone that has fished the banks of the LMR has ran into these type of people, and thats not me at all.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

not sure if stripers are in hueston woods.. spoke to a guy at the boat house they was going to put stripers in where they can't mate
anyone hear about this to see if it was gonna work


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I mentioned people eating sewage because a couple days ago I saw a picture of two nice hybrids literally laying in P!$$ and $%#@. The so called honey hole is below a fairly trashy trailer park that dumps a ton of it's waste directly into the river. Your waders & boots seriously smell like a latrine if you don't wash them off when you're done walking through it.



Make ya hungry? Maybe I'll blow the spot up so everybody can go there & get hybrids to eat. It has become my least favorite spot anyhow.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> I mentioned people eating sewage because a couple days ago I saw a picture of two nice hybrids literally laying in P!$$ and $%#@. The so called honey hole is below a fairly trashy trailer park that dumps a ton of it's waste directly into the river. Your waders & boots seriously smell like a latrine if you don't wash them off when you're done walking through it.
> 
> 
> 
> Make ya hungry? Maybe I'll blow the spot up so everybody can go there & get hybrids to eat. It has become my least favorite spot anyhow.


I'm pretty sure I know what trailer park you're talking about. I once made the mistake of parking my van in there to float the river. I had about 6 or 7 guys with me (maybe including AJ, not sure if he was with us on that trip) but the trailer park thugs STILL wanted to start s*** with us. Haven't been back to that spot since. And that was about 5 or 6 years ago. I say blow it up!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Did his legs look like that before walking thru that water or is that the after effects? Those legs are made for pants.


----------



## beastman (Aug 16, 2011)

Any spots in the Fairfield OH area or along River road for Hybrids? I am catch and release only but wouldn't mind getting a nice one for a picture. Not sure about all the talk about the dam fishing and having people crowd you/ worrying about break-in's etc... 

Just looking to find a nice shore I could walk with my Dad and have a chance to hook some hybrid bass. We went to nice private lake in Ohio that stocks Hybrids and had some fun , now looking for something closer to home... 

Thanks for any advice or tips, like I said, I've never fished the river for hybrids, is there anywhere else to try and catch them?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

beastman said:


> Any spots in the Fairfield OH area or along River road for Hybrids?



Look at tributaries when it floods close to the main stem of the river.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I only agree to divulge the spot to those willing to eat the fish.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

I think I know the trailer park too. But just in case I am wrong, please tell me these turds are not near Milford There was no icon for a turd.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

fishymcgoo said:


> I think I know the trailer park too. But just in case I am wrong, please tell me these turds are not near Milford There was no icon for a turd.


While it's not the same turds, there are definitely some other big turds around Milford! That is where those little snotty kids were skipping rocks at me earlier this year. I was so mad, I even named the first fish I caught after I chased them off:


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

My uncle owns 17 acres on the GMR, including the island out in the river, might have to go visiting this weekend.


----------

